#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-28
 * mama21mama 0/
<domedagen> Hola?
<domedagen> Puedes ayudarme?
<domedagen> Ninguen?
<domedagen> Voy a volver manana then
<domedagen> cya
<laleche> Me pueden ayudar con las conexiones de alsa pcm sistem djplay y jackqt ctl
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-29
<granjero> buenas noches!
<chiche> hola
<chiche> alguien puede ayudarme?
<malev> L1pe: así que el cole se hizo esperar el domingo. que embole!
<mama21mama> que bueno ando jugando con un bot
<mama21mama> que lo hicieron para twitter.
<mama21mama> le pongo lineas y el responde. lo ando programando
<L1pe> malev: si, un bajo... pero bue... no sabes como dormi
<L1pe> desde que sali de la falda ay dormi como 30 horas, jajaja
<domedagen> Hola?
<FREDD2> \o
<Harryscode> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-30
<Guest69197> buenas
<DevDz> Salem Alikom
<DevDz> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-31
<mama21mama> se muere ubuntu 10.10 con amule
<mama21mama> ya probe 300 amules y hasta los compile
<mama21mama> probe el amule de debian stable.
<mama21mama> es algo de ubuntu-
<mama21mama> confirmadicimo.
<carlossalazar> buenas noches alguien por aqui
<malev> hola! alguno sabe como desactivar las notificaciones del chat? esas que aparecen arriba a la derecha ?
<hiko_hitokiri> malev, en configuracion>>preferencias>>alertas
<malev> hiko_hitokiri, thanks!!
<malev> hiko_hitokiri, no encuentro, estoy usando pidgin
<hiko_hitokiri> a
<hiko_hitokiri> malev, pense estavas en xchat
<malev> ahh oks!
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi tendrias que desactivar el notifi del area de complementos
<hiko_hitokiri> pero seria para todas las cuentas nosolo para el
<hiko_hitokiri> chat del irc
<malev> claro
<malev> claro claro
<malev> bueno, gracias hiko_hitokiri
 * mama21mama 0/
<novatin> buenas
<novatin> como va
<novatin> che les ago uan consulta
<novatin> ay alguna foprma de ver graficamente mi controlodar de dominio
<novatin> en ubuntu server 8.04
<mama21mama> el amule me esta matando el lubuntu 10.10
<mama21mama> use el amule oficial de ubuntu, el de debian stable, el amule svn dos revisiones
<mama21mama> llega un momento que la luz roja del hardsik no para.
<mama21mama> me cuesta entrar a la tty
<mama21mama> para matar el amule.
<mama21mama> reporte a luanchpad
<mama21mama> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/746599
<mama21mama> lo que no se es una alternativa al amule.
<mama21mama> que use la misma redes.
<mama21mama> probare este ml-donkey
<Tomastomas3> :-D Good
<Tomastomas3> un ajedrez estaria copado = )
<tin_nqn> hola
<tin_nqn> tengo un comando que lee el input de un archivo con el parámetro "-i FILE" y otro comando que envia la por stdout la entrada util para el primero (el contenido de FILE).
<tin_nqn> hay una manera de hacer una redicción sin escribir un archivo temporal?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-01
<carlossalazar> buenas noches
<mama21mama> recien lo terminaron al tema.
<mama21mama> puede ser un temazo me gusto.
<mama21mama> 12mb http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/musica.tar.gz
<mama21mama> algo de musica
<mama21mama> gracias a la globalizacion.
<mama21mama> un pibe grabo el audio y se lo paso a otro que puso la music.
<mama21mama> recien sacado del horno.... me gusto esta bueno.
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<willie74> hola desde mexico ., les escribo por ke he intentado instalar ubuntu gnome,,,kubuntu y xubuntu pero me da el mismo resultado ...nada
<willie74> tengo un  Atlhon XP1500 256mb DDR- video integrado S3 savaje y luego d introducir el cd carga hasta los 4 puntos .... presiono escape (modo verbose)y veo su inicio hasta llegar a CHEKING BATERY STATE. luego se apaga el video y  no regresa ni con 15 minutos d espera ,el cd live sigue trabajando
<willie74> y reinicio para probar otra forma (F6) no acpi y demas pero nada ,lo mas extraño es ke fedora 14 si llega al desk tambien linux Mint10. incluso ya instale linux Mint LXDE10.pero no me gusta por lento
<willie74> algun consejo  camaradas para mi instalacion???
<willie74> espero respuesta
<willie74> intentare con linux puppy 5.2 pero la verdad quiero UBUNTU
<granjero> hola, como les va? busco un software de teleprompter que corra en ubuntu 8.10 aguien sabe de alguno?
<chory> nope
<granjero> chory, encontré uno online que anda con los navegadores
<granjero> http://www.easyprompter.com/portable.php
<granjero> hace dias que buscaba
<chory> mira q copado
<granjero> lo estoy probando y anda bien
<granjero> asi que hoy lo llevo al laburo
<granjero> siempre que me doy por vencido y pregunto aca
<granjero> termino encontrando
<chory> jajaja lo peor q nadie te paso un link :P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-02
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-03
<granjero> hay un algun soft que lea lo que uno tipea?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> granjero,
<mama21mama> keyloger
<granjero> no
<granjero> me exprese mal
<granjero> mama21mama,
<granjero> gespeaker era lo que buscaba
<mama21mama> ok
<granjero> que lea en voz alta
<granjero> no que guarde
<mama21mama> a ok
<granjero> lo que se tipea
<mama21mama> si pero hay otro granjero
<mama21mama> lo usan para hacer tutos y luego lo suben a youtube.
<mama21mama> loquendo
<mama21mama> se llama.
<granjero> esta en lops repos?
<mama21mama> lops?
<mama21mama> a tengo una guia granjero
<mama21mama> http://algeek.com/2009/07/20/loquendo-instalar-loquendo-en-linux-y-windows/
<mama21mama> y para usarlo en terminal: http://skrdz.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/loquendo-en-ubuntu-oiras-que-tu-computadora-hable-lo-que-le-digas-con-la-voz-de-jorge/#comment-391
<mama21mama> u
<juancarlospaco> b
<mama21mama> eramos pocos....
<juancarlospaco> u
<mama21mama> y la mama pario.
<juancarlospaco> n
<juancarlospaco> t
<juancarlospaco> uu
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco,
<mama21mama> tutu bene?
<juancarlospaco> Nattyzado
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> ya usas natty?
<mama21mama> que lo pario.
<mama21mama> ando con un dinosaurio la mave algo.
<mama21mama> o sea la 10.10
<juancarlospaco> ya me Upgradie
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> salio vivo de ese comando?
<mama21mama> funco de una o algun error?
<juancarlospaco> sin backup, con cifrado, de una...
<mama21mama> :ø
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> pura suerte.
<juancarlospaco> funciona perfecto
<juancarlospaco> :D
<juancarlospaco> siempre se porta bien conmigo
<mama21mama> vos sabes que no puedo decir lo mismo.
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> algo pasa cuando hago un upgrade
<mama21mama> siempre.
<mama21mama> uso lubuntu no se si tendra upgrade
<juancarlospaco> pasa que a mi en Linux,  un Driver de 3 Lineas Comentadas,   ...ma anda!
<juancarlospaco> :D
<juancarlospaco> jajajajajajja
<mama21mama> mmm
<juancarlospaco> tengo el Unity 3D
<juancarlospaco> con las OverLay ScrollBars
<mama21mama> eso es de frikis
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> que coño eseso?
<mama21mama> unity 3d what?
<mama21mama> no se que es.
<mama21mama> seguro come ram
<juancarlospaco> Hotot anda, Turpial no
<mama21mama> uso pidgin yo
<juancarlospaco> no pero pal identi.ca
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> pidgin seguro anda con identica.ca
<mama21mama> anda?
<juancarlospaco> las barras de scroll es como una pildora flotante en el borde, en lugar de la barra gorda
<mama21mama> una boludez
<mama21mama> sinceramente
<juancarlospaco> claro
<mama21mama> pero si me anda joya.
<juancarlospaco> pero ocupa menos lugar
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> por eso joya.
<mama21mama> no se si em andara
<mama21mama> eso viene en gnome no?
<mama21mama> o en que
<mama21mama> ?
<juancarlospaco> en el Natty
<juancarlospaco> en el escritorio de Ubuntu
<mama21mama> por eso gnome
<juancarlospaco> es un como programa
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> cual sera?
<mama21mama> por ahi lo instalo manualmente
<mama21mama> no se.
<mama21mama> digo el del scrool flaquito me intereso.
<juancarlospaco> es un parche para el GTK
<juancarlospaco> en .deb
<mama21mama> joya
<mama21mama> creo que esto usa gtk
<mama21mama> Overlay Scrollbars se llama?
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> a ver si allo algo para maverr...
<mama21mama> Maverick
<mama21mama> encontre http://text0.tk/l/553
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> encontre http://text0.tk/l/553
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> no funca em vaverick
<mama21mama> *maverick
<juancarlospaco> puede ser...
<mama21mama> pero a ver si lo meto a la fuerza
<juancarlospaco> LOL
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<juancarlospaco> jeje...
<mama21mama> mmm mejor no anda bien mi lubuntu.
<mama21mama> arrugue.
<luckys> hola hay alguien activo aqui?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-26
<strickly> hola samigos
<strickly> ponganle un poquito de onda
<strickly> vale decir hola cada tanto :)
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hay alguien que me ayude?
<invitado_web> es simple la pregunta, solo quiero saber si es recomendable instalar un antivirus
<debsan> invitado_web, si usas ubuntu solamente, no es necesario
<invitado_web> si
<invitado_web> uso ubuntu
<invitado_web> por que?
<debsan> porque no es común que la gentehaga virus para linux, y si los hiciera por una cuestión de privilegios no afectarían drásticamente tu sistema
<invitado_web> a ok
<invitado_web> yo pense que si...
<invitado_web> no sabia eso
<debsan> un antivirus instalado linux sirve basicamente para desinfectar pendrives con virus, que al ponerlos en una pc con windows se infectarían y cosas por el estilo
<invitado_web> gracias debsan
<strickly> :O
<strickly> wenos dias :)
<chory> hola
<strickly> hola chory
<strickly> buenos dias para vos chabon
<chory> hoy estoy en un lunes negro XD, tengo mucho trabajo estoy cansado y me piden giladas ...
<strickly> suele suceder
<strickly> por lo q me molesta el corporativismo IT
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> es la primera vez que entro: tengo una pregunta tecnica que no encuentro en ningun foro
<chory> hola
<chory> hace tu pregunta que si alguien puede ayudarte te contesta
<debsan> invitado_web, ^
<invitado_web> es la primera vez que entro: tengo una pregunta que no encuentro en ningún foro  Tengo que instalar unos drivers para una pantalla touch que estan hechos para Linux version 3.0.0-12  el problema es que a)	o ubuntu 11.10 tiene un kernel mas nuevo 3.0.0-16 que genera error o b)	 que yo no lo se instalar bien  después de: # insmod /user/home/Escritorio/zinFrameServer/zinFrameDriver.ko  da el error: insmod: error inserting /us
<invitado_web> da el error: insmod: error inserting /user/home/Escritorio/zinFrameServer/zinFRameDriver.ko: -1 Invalid module format  En definitiva: si bajo el kernel de 16 a 12 ¿se solucionaría? ¿cómo lo bajo? (Ubuntu 11.04 tiene una versión aún más baja con lo cual tendría que mantener 11.10 pero con el kernel 12.
<chory> bueno ese es un tema que no manejo mucho ...
<chory> basicamente tenes que ver lagunas cosas ...
<chory> a tenes un kernel que soporte la modificacion
<chory> b compilar y agregar la modificación
<chory> se la teoria pero tan a fondo no se como hacerlo
<invitado_web> donde podría postearlo?
<chory> mmm no se ...
<chory> decime el modelo
<invitado_web> zaagtech.com
<danker> hola a todos... tengo problemas cuando cierro la tapa de la laptop y no regresa del suspendido. He buscado  recontrabusc ado en google y nadike tiene solucion aparente al asunto... tengo laptop ASUS Intel CORE i5 6 GB RAM 500 HD, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Kernel 3.2.. alguien aca sabe de que va eso?... he mirado el log que deja pm-suspend y veo algunos (no aplicable) y otros que no responde como el 01PulseAudio que asumo es el controlador d
<danker>  e audio... Gracias de antemano
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-27
<strickly> D-coy in da HOUSE
<chory> chory in da mix !!
<mjnciceri> Hola
<mjnciceri> mi nombre es marcelo, y estoy buscando a algun experto que me ayude a que funcione mi microfono en mi ubuntu 10.04
<mjnciceri> hay algún alma caritativa que pueda darme una mano?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-28
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> les hago una pregunta
<invitado_web> holaaaaa
<invitado_web> hay alguien
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-29
<granjero> buenas como les va?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-30
<MohammadAleppo> بدي برنامج ترجمة من العربي للإنكليزي وبالعكس على نظام أوبنتو
<MohammadAleppo> قمت بتثبيت عدة برامج مثل
<MohammadAleppo> stardict
<MohammadAleppo> وقمت بإضافة ( قاموس عرب ايز - ترجمة من اللغة اﻹنجليزية إلى اللغة العربية )
<MohammadAleppo> بس ما عم يترحم
<MohammadAleppo> ll;k aow dshu]kd !
<MohammadAleppo> ممكن شخص يساعدني؟
<arcangel_> buenas noches a todos
<arcangel_> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-31
<mrmatt> hola todos
<darth> ando buscando devs c++
<matias> Hola, tengo un problema con mi conexion a wifi Alguien podria ayudarme?
<tkw-one> this channel is a cripta..... nobody ask neither answer nothing.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-01
<newbie> hola como va????
<newbie> hola hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-25
<invitado_web> buenas tardes
<invitado_web> qusiera hacer una consulta
<invitado_web> es posible con ubuntu configurar usuarios remotos y que cada uno de ellos tenga sesiones individuales?
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe algo sobre hosting
<liher> ?
<beuno> liher, que especificamente?
<liher> hola beuno
<liher> quiero saber como va mi hosting
<liher> monitorizar su velocidad, saber cuando se car y si se cae
<liher> ese tipo de datos
<beuno> liher, hay muchos programas para hacer eso
<beuno> el mas conocido es Nagios
<liher> hay version para ubuntu?
<beuno> liher, si
<liher> vale
<liher> lo probare
<liher> espera
<liher> puede que no me haya explicado bien
<liher> quiero monitorizar el hosting donde esta alojada mi web
<beuno> si
<beuno> Nagios
<liher> ok muchas gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-26
<vennenno> hola
<vennenno> algun conectado "no zombie" por acá?
<vennenno> bueh, parece que los medios de "contacto" no sirven en este caso...
<beuno> vennenno, en general es mejor preguntar directamente
<beuno> y si alguien sabe, te contesta
<beuno> muchos hojeamos el canal ero no sociabilizamos  ;)
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe sobre maquinas virtuales?
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-28
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> tengo algunas consultas para hacer sobre una instalacion de ubuntu 12.40
<invitado_web> en dual boot con windows 8
<xeBuz> Hola <invitado_web>, que dudas?
<invitado_web> tengo windows 8 64 bits
<invitado_web> cree las particiones para linux desde el live cd
<invitado_web> cuando la instalacion pide elegir donde se va a instalar el arranque elegi la particion /boot que habia creado
<invitado_web> para no perder el arranque de windows
<invitado_web> se instalo bien
<invitado_web> despues desde win8 corro el programa easybcd
<invitado_web> y agrego una entrada al inicio, que es la de Ubuntu
<invitado_web> al encender la computadora, aparece el menu para elegir SO
<invitado_web> y cuando elijo ubuntu, no carga, queda en una pantalla que dice algo de minimal bash-like
<invitado_web> y no carga ubuntu
<invitado_web> alguna idea que puede estar pasando?
<xeBuz> quizas no estes apuntando bien a la particion, estas seguro que los valores son correctos?
<xeBuz> podes apretar e cuando inicie grub para editar la linea
<invitado_web> estoy seguro que los valores son correctos
<invitado_web> lo que inicia se llama grub4dos
<invitado_web> no se que puedo editar desde ahi
<invitado_web> estoy por intentar con rescatux
<invitado_web> alguien e ayuda instalar ubuntu
<luisalvarado> Buenas, estoy buscando por personas interesadas en participar en un evento relacionado a ubuntu el proximo mes, preferiblemente con experiencia en Ubuntu
<beuno> luisalvarado, hola
<beuno> que evento?
<beuno> y donde?
<luisalvarado> Hola beuno, ya te explico
<luisalvarado> El evento se llama FLISOL, se realizara el 27 de Abril y consiste en difundir el software libre.
<luisalvarado> En el caso que estoy organizando es el FLISOL en Venezuela, especificamente en la ciudad de Maracaibo. En el caso de participar, el evento se realizaria a traves de google hangout.
<luisalvarado> El contenido del evento, charla, Q&A, lo colocaria la persona invitada. El evento a la final se piensa hacer tipo desconferencia, algo asi como un BarCamp
<luisalvarado> Mi intencio es mostrarle al publico lo maravilloso que es usar el software libre y como personas alrededor del mundo lo utilizan tambien.
<beuno> luisalvarado, yo mandaria un mail a la lista de correo: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ar
<luisalvarado> buen punto beuno
<luisalvarado> voy a hacer eso mismo ahora
<luisalvarado> gracias beuno
<luisalvarado> ya envie el correo un abrazo
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-29
<GastonLentini_we> hola
<GastonLentini_we> buenas tardes
<GastonLentini_we> estoy tratando de configurar un ubuntu server como proxycache con squid+nat+pppoe cliente
<GastonLentini_we> y necesito alguna ayuda ya que no soy usurio de linux
<GastonLentini_we> alguien puede darme una mano?
<juancarlospaco> Yo mandaria un mail a la lista de correo: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ar
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-30
<thor__> Buen dia, tengo un problema grave con elbluetooth
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-31
<Walter_> hola
<walter> hay alguien
<walter> ?
<nvidia-settings> buenas tengo una consulta acerca de nvidia settings, lo ejecuto, selecciono x server display configuration - luego hago clic en la pestaña xscreen y en eleccion de colores me sale un opcion que dice algo asi, 1.1 billions colors (experimental)
<nvidia-settings> que es, estuve buscando info en la red y no encontre nada
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-25
<gabi> hola a todos
<gabi> tengo una consulta alguien disponible?
<ricard_> hola a todos
<ricard_> estais ahi
<ricard_> alguien sabe como actualizar clamav 0.97.8 a el 0.98.1
<ricard_> holasssss!
<ricard_> no hablais o que pasa
<ricard_> hola hay alguien
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-26
<invitado_web> hola buenos dias con quien tengo el gusto?
<invitado_web> hay alguien disponibles?
<invitado_web> hola!!!
<invitado_web> hay alguien?
<Guest90134> holaaa
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-27
<pichi1> hola, sin prestar atención seguí un tutorial de no se que... en algún momento mande el comando dist-update (o algo así) como consecuencia se me cambio el archivo sources.list. Los repositorios en vez de decir "lucid" (que es la versión) dicen "precice"... como puedo hacer para recuperar el archivo?
<GridCube> pichi1, lucid esta muy fuera de rango, sigue teniendo soporte solo en servidores, NO está recomendado usar lucid, de todas formas acá hay varios http://askubuntu.com/questions/143295/deleted-apt-sources-list-file
<pichi1> GridCube: gracias por tu respuesta, entiendo que esta quedando viejo... el problema lo resolví gracias a guampa de ubuntu-es. solo tenia que cambiar "precise" por "lucid"
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-28
<invitado_web> buenas
<invitado_web> necesito unir ubuntu 13.10 a un dominio windows
<invitado_web> alguien sabe como hacer o me puede indicar un tutorial?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-30
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<ratman> holas
<ratman> no te aparece el icono de wireless
<ratman> _
<ratman> ?
<ratman> jotaxpe,
<ratman> si por otro lado quieres ver las señales que hay en la vuelta, canales, nivel , hay un programa llamado ninssid
<ratman> si no mal recuerdo que hace eso
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<ratman> <ratman> holas
<ratman> <ratman> no te aparece el icono de wireless
<ratman> <ratman> _
<ratman> <ratman> ?
<ratman> <ratman> jotaxpe,
<ratman> <ratman> si por otro lado quieres ver las señales que hay en la vuelta, canales, nivel , hay un programa llamado ninssid
<ratman> <ratman> si no mal recuerdo que hace eso
<jotaxpe> si las veo
<jotaxpe> lo que quiero es ver el numero de porcentaje al lado de la señal
<jotaxpe> como se puede ver en linux mint, entiendes?
<ratman> ok
<jotaxpe> se puede?
<ratman> la verdad no me lo puse a buscar
<ratman> ek
<ratman> no lo tengo claro
<ratman> fui a ver de buscar mi laptop
<jotaxpe> no se como explicarlo... en linux mint, al ver la señal wifi, aparece el porcentaje de la señal. Quiero configurar lo mismo en ubuntu y no se como
#ubuntu-ar 2016-04-02
<luki_tas> :)
<theShirbiny> luki_tas, o/
<theShirbiny> HEY BUDDY
<theShirbiny> HEY LUKI
<theShirbiny> LUKI!!
<luki_tas> hola capo
<luki_tas> no hablo ingles ;)
<theShirbiny> NO SPEAK AR
<luki_tas> ja ja
<luki_tas> where you from?
<theShirbiny> Egypt
<luki_tas> cool
<luki_tas> You know the pyramids
<theShirbiny> COOL BEANS MAN
<theShirbiny> I don't know anyone with this name
<luki_tas> my name is Lucas
<theShirbiny> Hey luki, is it cool to call you luki?
<luki_tas> I'll watch the football match Barcelona vs Real Madrid
<theShirbiny> I bet non of them will win
<luki_tas> o/ see you later friend
